# Anything better than PlastX?



## qquake (Jan 24, 2020)

I have been using Meguiar's PlastX for several years now as a final polish for acrylics. Very happy with the results. But I'm always up to try something new and better. Is there anything better than PlastX?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2020)

After plast-x use Swirl remover.


----------



## qquake (Jan 24, 2020)

This?






						Amazon.com: Meguiar’s Mirror Glaze Swirl Remover 2.0 – Cleaner/Polish Removes Fine Swirls  – M0916, 16 oz: Automotive
					

Buy Meguiar’s Mirror Glaze Swirl Remover 2.0 – Cleaner/Polish Removes Fine Swirls – M0916, 16 oz: Waxes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## magpens (Jan 24, 2020)

I use PlastX as my final "act" on all "acrylic" pens. . It seems pretty good to me, but like you, I'm always looking for improvements.

So, I'll put a "Watch" on this thread and tag along !!


----------



## qquake (Jan 24, 2020)

My friend, who is a car detailer, says what you apply it with makes a big difference. Makes sense.


----------



## qquake (Jan 24, 2020)

White Polishing CCS Smart Pads DA 5.5 inch Foam Pad -3 pack https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012O81LS/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_i_ID0kEbR3ECXKP


----------



## qquake (Jan 24, 2020)

He uses those.


----------



## magpens (Jan 24, 2020)

Your friend would be using a powered buffer for the final shine using those foam pads, I assume.

I apply the PlastX by hand and also do the buffing by hand with a soft cotton cloth .... could be an inferior method compared to his.


----------



## qquake (Jan 24, 2020)

I do mine with it spinning on the lathe. I've always used paper towel. He said that might be why I get tiny scratches sometimes. He's going to let me try a couple of his pads. I'll report back.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 24, 2020)

I had the best results with Meguiars 105, then 205 followed by Rejex (non-abrasive wax).


----------



## qquake (Jan 24, 2020)

Rejex isn't available in California.









						RejeX high gloss finish that protects
					

RejeX is a high gloss paint sealant utilizing a proprietary polymer technology to provide unmatched shine and protection for vehicles of all kinds.




					rejex.com


----------



## TonyL (Jan 24, 2020)

qquake said:


> Rejex isn't available in California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is just the final step and can use any wax. The 105 and 205 does the polishing.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2020)

These cloths work great for applying and polishing.








						Polishing Cloths, 6 Pack
					

Pack of six cloths.




					www.rockler.com


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2020)

There is also this









						Renaissance Wax - Furniture Wax Polish - Solvent Based - Clear - 7 oz (200 ml)
					

Renaissance wax was developed for use on the British Museum's priceless antiques, this special blend of micro-crystalline waxes will not stain or discolor with aging. It is acid neutral, water and alcohol resistant. Clear - 7 oz




					www.woodcraft.com


----------



## qquake (Jan 24, 2020)

Dalecamino said:


> There is also this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried that once. It just made a sticky mess.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2020)

qquake said:


> I tried that once. It just made a sticky mess.


I cannot explain your sticky mess, but I can guess that you maybe waited too long to buff it off. You only have about 8 seconds. So, wipe it on, and buff it off. No sticky mes on ANY of my pens, or those who recommended to me.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 24, 2020)

Dico Polishing Compound Buffing Compound - Ace Hardware Is what I use for final buffing after 2000 grit sanding on plastics and CA finish.Then some ren wax for fingerprint protection.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jan 25, 2020)

qquake said:


> I do mine with it spinning on the lathe. I've always used paper towel. He said that might be why I get tiny scratches sometimes. He's going to let me try a couple of his pads. I'll report back.



Years ago, my optometrist told me to stop using paper products of any kind to clean (very finely, very scratched) acrylic lenses of my glasses.  $0.02.


----------



## mick (Apr 2, 2020)

qquake said:


> I do mine with it spinning on the lathe. I've always used paper towel. He said that might be why I get tiny scratches sometimes. He's going to let me try a couple of his pads. I'll report back.


Paper towels normally contain cellulose and can be very abrasive. That's the reason for those micro scratches. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## qquake (Apr 2, 2020)

Since this post, I have come up with a polishing regimen that is working really well for me. 220-320-400 grit sandpaper wet; all six grades of 3M Tri-M-Ite polishing paper wet; then Meguiar's 105 and 205 (thank you Tony!).


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 2, 2020)

If you are using 220 grit paper you need to work on tool control and use especially any acrylic. You are just adding scratches wet or dry. Even 320 is too course. 600 grit should be lowest starting paper if need be. Wax and polishes are not cure all they hide the scratches. Look at the commercials on TV about scratch covers.


----------



## qquake (Apr 2, 2020)

It's working for me. There are no scratches after polishing. Part of the reason I use sandpaper is for final shaping and smoothing.


----------



## magpens (Apr 2, 2020)

@qquake
There is nothing wrong with sanding. . It is a necessary part of shaping most pen blanks.

BUT ... sanding in a circumferential way (some people erroneously call it "radial") can unduly leave ugly scratches ... hard to remove.

I do ALL my sanding in a longitudinal way ... LATHE POWER OFF, turning the head stock chuck by hand ... yes, it takes time ... yes it is better.

Polishing .... same thing .... LATHE POWER OFF .... longitudinal rubbing by HAND .... only my skin applies the final 3 stages of polish, last of which is always PlastX. . NO scratches survive !!

Total time for the sanding and polishing (320 grit up to 2000 grit, normal sandpaper; 3 liquid polishing stages) is about 12 - 15 minutes. . I admit that some of the finer sandpapers MAY be unnecessary, but a quality final surface is of paramount importance.

The liquid poishes that I use are always Novus 3, Novus 2, PlastX ... in that order ... for both CA-coated blanks and for acrylic acetate blanks.
Sometimes I precede the Novus 3 with a (quite coarse) Mequiar's liquid abrasive used for heavy scratch removal on fibreglass. . I sometimes do this instead of using the sandpapers above 1000 grit. . I don't see any difference between my two methods.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 2, 2020)

qquake said:


> It's working for me. There are no scratches after polishing. Part of the reason I use sandpaper is for final shaping and smoothing.


Maybe just a point of reference for newbies if they want it.


----------

